# Some Bobber Cabooses



## bobbill (Dec 31, 2015)

I owe some pics and report on these cars. I put away last Feb and forgot...here is progress.

Basically, almost finished but need to add couplers to two cars. I used one 4 wheel truck I had on hand and acquired one from American Models. The other car sits on two two-wheel AF stamped with couplers attached...all links.

The third bobber is shown without the wood sideing attached to show cut section of scrapped bodies used to form bobber and how epoxied up.

I have not figured out how to attach the link sets to the two cars.

I also am crafting an S-gauge streetcar, using scraps of Bowser Brill, AF Franklin passenger car, AF 360 chassis over 360 trucks, no side frames. Engineering assembly modules at the moment and will put up pic when near finished.

Will post pics of street/traction car...weather is moderating and will get back to sailboat soon, so may be awhile before I finish the car. Have to add poles, paint, and so on.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I noted the Vac-U-Vin stopper in the last picture, have quite a few of those myself.
Mounting link couplers on the single truck caboose will be tricky. Any mounting point on the truck would be too far inboard for the length of the coupler plus the truck ends do not rotate so the coupler needs to pivot to avoid derailing the car in curves. The simplest solution would be a coupler bar similar to the ones on the 370 Diesel.


----------



## bobbill (Dec 31, 2015)

Tom, Thanks.

I should wash stopper and put away...still there...really decent product.

You are right about couplers also, and they are links, so offset. Might have to craft a pin-pivot, but will let is roll around in head for awhile; even though of clipping ends from old trucks but hate to ruin trucks, so might craft brass bars to do job...working mostly on streetcar now. Soon, though.


----------



## bobbill (Dec 31, 2015)

FWIW. Trucks in first pic are salvaged AF tender 2-wheel truck, rolls rough.
Center is two standard tracks...rolls ok.
Third is American Models truck (mostly plastic) rolls smooth, but delicate.

Still working on using links on first and third...somehow.

Also, for epoxy, one can mix epox with cabosil or buy fishing rod epoxy paste which is easier to use, stays in place.


----------



## bobbill (Dec 31, 2015)

*Promised Pics*

Pic of partially completed S Gauge Street car and Caboose...one on right floor is recycled AF Franklin car floor. As you will note, doors not installed, nor are trolley pole hooks, roof fillers for and aft, some minor stuff, like headlights screw lenses, maybe window screens, window silhouette strips, not sure. Break time as weather warms.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Good progress on the street car.


----------



## bobbill (Dec 31, 2015)

AmFlyer said:


> Good progress on the street car.


Thanks. Slow go. Recycling old parts can be tedious.

Need to install smaller diameter wheels on trucks... Maybe HO wheels set to S gauge...on same axles. 

It runs but needs the doors. I have 4 old Bowser Brills but might hold out for 4 more. I know does not have to be perfect, but I am anal...just not that anal...you learn after a time. 

I have to learn more about can motors and wheels. Now season is winding down and have to get going on sailboat hull. But, keeping these cars where ai can get at them on chilly days.

Will post more as progresses.


----------



## bobbill (Dec 31, 2015)

*Street Car and Caboose Progress*

Slow going, some revisions in process or schemes. 

Changed street car roof to old one was cracked etc (Bowser) and set on and secured. Still have to do ingress/egress (doors) safety thingies underneath and do wiring, add trolleys (have them ready to install, maybe paint sides red...sort of a Mpls car and Chicago Surface Lines car. 

Trucks are from NWSL, one is powered, S gauge...you can see pins for the rectifier for DC motor...no sideframes...yet. 1.5 inches axle to axle.

Thing is I do a bit and set aside (epoxy) or mess somethng up and have to redo.

Cabooses are all about the same.

Have to devise link coupler scheme for two of them with the 4-wheel trucks. Amguessing there are very few S gauge traction and bobber cabooses...have to run them...and work out coupler schemes...HO are Kadee, AF are links...may try Kadees on all.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Cool bobbers and street car. Good work. I don't have the patience or skill
to kit bash that much.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## bobbill (Dec 31, 2015)

mopac said:


> Cool bobbers and street car. Good work. I don't have the patience or skill
> to kit bash that much.


Thanks.

I really don't either, but cannot swill alll day... ho-ho. Really, when it is cold...

I sort of play at it and use busted stuff...not seriously, but do like S and make stuff cannot find...I just run on floor like kids. 

To be honest, I had some stuff from 50s but grandkids are either girls or destroyers (one boy has twin sisters...wreck everything...) C'est la vie! Have to find a club to take the stuff around here.

Will come back when get the suckers rolling...

Might build an "S" Doodlebug with old cars and NWSL trucks to power...have to work that out...can get tricky.

I am too anal. Always making stuff...shoot me! 

Thanks...going to put away so I can garden and do some minor stuff on boat when weather breaks...


----------



## bobbill (Dec 31, 2015)

*S Street Cat*

I forgot to note. Body is AF Franklin car with some sanding...so the Bowser O gauge ends would fit. The Trucks are NWSL one powere, rectivier in center on AL heat-sink. Roof is old Bowser roof was cracked...I had set up up for orig Franklin roof but was too hogh for my tastes. Trolleys not on, but opens are set and wee screws put away. May illuminate the head lights. 

No reverse. It is a street car and so on. Juat more stuff. One way is enough for me. Tattered roof is intentional, used eposy under peel-ply...may add glazing and brass screening to windowns.

Here is pic of end with DRGW as I found ends. Putting away and beginning plan for the Doodlebug idea...on paper. This project needs "lofting" and some thought to work out cowcatcher to stacks etc.

One thing I might mention...if anyone decides to power with NWSL trucks...they are nice...to me...ask them to use longer bolt in power truck...an extra MM or so makes a difference, seriously. Can easily shorten but not lengthen...you get my drift.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Looks good, will this run on Flyer track or does it need something more Hi-rail. Thanks


----------



## bobbill (Dec 31, 2015)

Thanks. Doors need install...set to run on either scale or tinplate track...both bobbers and streetcar. S-trucks from NWSLs and imagine scale, not tin plate with larger flanges. Frankly, figure to use as tinplate, but should do fine on either, even AF turnouts.


----------

